# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - May shoot



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2012)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club’s May 2012 shoot will be held on Saturday and Sunday, May 5-6, 2012.

You read that right. It’s gonna be held over two days this year. This is a feeble attempt to soften the blow for those of you who are not able to go to the Tennessee Classic at Twin Oaks or to the North Carolina Traditional Championship shoot. Here are the details.

The festivities on Saturday will begin at 8:30 a.m. You’ll have 20 targets to shoot at for as many times as you’d like to travel around the course. A kid’s fun range will also be available. We won’t quit until sundown. There will be no shooting on the course after sundown due to safety and liability concerns. Then, at about 8:30 p.m., we’ll have us a coon shoot. Winner of the coon shoot takes 100% of the pot. For example, if there are 14 shooters, the pot will be $70. Fewer shooters, less money in the pot. 

NOTE: We will not serve lunch on Saturday. If you need lunch, bring your own or be prepared to go fetch it. There will be water out on the course, but there are no plans to have drinks available at the shelter. If you feel that you’ll need drinks, which you likely will, bring your cooler with your own ice and drinks. 

Sunday’s festivities will also begin at 8:30 a.m. with a devotional time. Shooting will begin after the devotion. A kid’s fun range will also be available. Shoot all you want up until about 3:30 p.m. at which point we will pull the targets. Lunch will be provided on Sunday, as usual, for a $5 donation per person. 

We have some folks who have told us that they just can’t get to the shoots on Sunday due to church, work, or other duties elsewhere. This is an attempt to allow them to make a shoot and have some fun on the cheap. With gas prices going up every week, we want to provide a good recreational opportunity at a reasonable cost. 

Shoot fees
Saturday
•	Club Members - $2.50/person
•	Non-members - $5.00/person
•	Families of 3 or more - $10.00
•	Coon Shoot - $5.00/person with 100% pay back to the winner

Sunday
•	Club Members - $5.00/person
•	Non-members - $10.00/person
•	Families of 3 or more - $15.00

As always, if you’re a first-time visitor to NGTA, your shoot is on the house. 

Come see us on the first weekend in May for some great shooting fun!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like fun I'll be there


----------



## maymolly (Apr 9, 2012)

Who are the hosts?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2012)

Molly, I am hosting.


----------



## maymolly (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 9, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Sounds like fun I'll be there



X2


----------



## Dennis (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like im helping Gene


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Sounds like im helping Gene



I would welcome it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 10, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Sounds like im helping Gene



Good on you!


----------



## Gordief (Apr 10, 2012)

i can supervise target placement...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 10, 2012)

Gordief said:


> i can supervise target placement...



As you might guess, Gordie, that will not be necessary...


----------



## RogerB (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Gene and Dennis!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 11, 2012)

I hate I'll be at Twin Oaks....there's probably gonna be a bush or tree or stick needing pruning


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 11, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> I hate I'll be at Twin Oaks....there's probably gonna be a bush or tree or stick needing pruning



You have done your part by spraying all of that big jug full of round up and killing lots of poison ivy thru the course.
Many folks will be thankful for your efforts and not even realize it, because the poison ivy will not be there to avoid.
You did good.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2012)

That reminds me, I have plans to use a different part of our club's property for the May shoot, so I'll need to go and spray some poison ivy as well, I'm afraid. I'll check this evening to be sure, but I figure it's gonna have to be done...


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 12, 2012)

dutchman said:


> As you might guess, Gordie, that will not be necessary...




Lol! That's a good one Gordie
Jeff's reply was even better!


----------



## Gordief (Apr 12, 2012)

dutchman said:


> As you might guess, Gordie, that will not be necessary...





where's the love, man...   LOL.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2012)

Gordief said:


> where's the love, man...   LOL.



I have an awful reputation to maintain...


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Gene. Looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey folks, since this is a 2-day, I'll be setting it up on Friday, May 4. I plan to start at around 9:00 a.m. Let me know if you'd be able and willing to help. Thanks.


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 18, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> Lol! That's a good one Gordie
> Jeff's reply was even better!



Well I got that one wrong( I was in a hurry)


----------



## Rev.432 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am glad to see that you are doing a saturday shoot, have wonted to come for a long time but shoots have always been on sundays and I've not been able to come, would realy like to come on sat. and meet all of you and make new friends.
In order to come I need directions.
 Thanks.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 22, 2012)

Rev. - go to top of Trad Archery Section and look at 2012 shoot info. Directions are in the when & where section of N GA Trad web page. But here is the basic info take I985 to exit 20 (hwy 60 Gainesville) go east to Candler Rd (right turn only) currently I think their is a Hispanic Church sign - go around 2? miles and NGT sign will be on the left. Dave


----------



## maymolly (Apr 22, 2012)

Rev.,

Turn right at the Hispanic church sign onto Lee Land rd in Blairsville Dave's directions.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2012)

Here you go, Rev.

Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!


----------



## Rev.432 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who gave me directions.
I plan on being there, looking foward to meeting all who attend
and making new friends.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 1, 2012)

Rev.432 said:


> Thanks to all of you who gave me directions.
> I plan on being there, looking foward to meeting all who attend
> and making new friends.



Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## dutchman (May 1, 2012)

This Saturday and Sunday, folks...I look forward to sseeing you there.


----------



## Nugefan (May 4, 2012)

Got rain gear ...


----------



## dutchman (May 4, 2012)

I set up in the rain today. 20 targets are out. This is a 100% Dutchman course with no influence from anyone else. Can you just imagine what it's gonna be like? Some targets near, some far, some trashy, some...OK, MOST targets trashy, some not so much. One thing's for sure, it'll be fun!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 4, 2012)

Good deal sir
I would have rather been there, in the rain, than work
Thanks for Setting up
I shall see you in the am!


----------



## dutchman (May 5, 2012)

I'm up and in the process of getting ready to go. I want to see y'all today and/or tomorrow, so get yourselves to Gainesville!

We'll get going this morning as soon as you arrive, provided it isn't too much before good light...


----------



## dutchman (May 6, 2012)

Haad a good, rain-free day yesterday. Had a good coon shoot last night with 9 shooters. The winner took home the prize money of $45 since 9 x 5 = 45. 

Looking forward to the main event today! Y'all come see us.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 7, 2012)

Great job with this Shoot Mr. Dutchman!  

Lots of folks came, lots of folks shot targets, lots of folks socialized, lots of folks enjoyed a good lunch; lots of smiles and a lot of laughs.

Good course you set up. I enjoyed shooting it.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## chenryiv (May 7, 2012)

Had a great time as usual.  Dutchman, enjoyed the challenging course.   Was good to meet some new (to me) faces as well.

Thanks NGT!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 7, 2012)

Fun course...

Sometimes between the trees worked.


Other times, shoot thru the tree and into the 10 ring.
George, Jeff and "call your shot Dead Eye Dan", shot thru the sapling. I missed just left of the little tree. Too much pressure!. 


Miss Carol drove all the way from Pulatki Florida. 
Here she made a fine shot on a woods sheep, using her brand new longbow.


Sometimes you just had to adapt.


Winner!


----------



## dutchman (May 7, 2012)

I am grateful to those that helped with this shoot. It is never a one person show and those who lended a hand and some of their sweat are very much appreciated. I am thankful for good friends. Looking forward to next time...


----------



## grayseal (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Dutchman had a great time - who cares about trees in front of the 10 ring - just pull back and let it fly. More trash more fun, loved the set up.


----------



## Todd Cook (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for a great shoot. We had a blast.


----------



## Vance Henry (May 8, 2012)

Well hello there Mr. Todd Cook.  I'll be calling you in the next day or so.


----------



## Seekye (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for a great shoot!! I had a great time. I enjoyed meeting every one and shooting with y'all. I wish I was closer and could join you more often. I felt very welcomed. Thanks to all for your hospitality, looking forward to my next trip north. Carolyn from Palatka Florida


----------



## TNGIRL (May 9, 2012)

Seekye said:


> Thanks for a great shoot!! I had a great time. I enjoyed meeting every one and shooting with y'all. I wish I was closer and could join you more often. I felt very welcomed. Thanks to all for your hospitality, looking forward to my next trip north. Carolyn from Palatka Florida



So glad you were able to make it Carolyn. I saw your picture above. I missed the shoot last weekend but hope to be here the next time you are able to come, maybe we can shoot together.


----------



## Seekye (May 10, 2012)

I would like that. I am going to start making y'all a planned stop on my trips to the mountains. I go every chance I get but it will be next year before I make it back.


----------



## trad bow (May 10, 2012)

Enjoyed shooting with you on Sat Ms Carolyn. Maybe the next time you are up this way we can again enjoy a round or two.    Jeff


----------

